# Apache Tomcat 5.5.20



## messmar (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe den Tomcat 5.5.20 aufm WinXP installiert und versuche es unter  der üblichen Adresse im Browser aufzurufen:
http://localhost:8080

Aber ich bekomme nur die folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"

woran könnte es evtl. legen.

Der Pfad für die Umgebungsvariable (Java-Path), habe ich schon eingetrqagen und gespeichert.

Vielen Dank und Gruss
Messmar


----------



## NomadSoul (11. Oktober 2006)

Ist der Tomcat auch gestartet? Stimmt der Port? Hast dus schon mit 127.0.0.1 versucht?


----------

